
Show HN: Web Scraper – Extract data from websites with a few lines of JavaScript - jancurn
https://apify.com/apify/web-scraper
======
jancurn
Hello HN! This is Jan, co-founder of Apify. Web Scraper (apify/web-scraper) is
our new actor in Apify Store which aims to be a general-purpose tool for web
crawling and scraping. Under the hood, it uses headless Chrome and the data
extraction is done using a provided piece of front-end JavaScript code,
potentially with the help of libraries such as jQuery.

Please give it a try, it's free. We'd love to hear what you think - both good
or bad things :)

